# My Get Away



## 2ez4me (May 31, 2012)

I'm new here thought I'd post a couple pictures 

View attachment 0531121958.jpg


View attachment 0531121959.jpg


View attachment 0531122000.jpg


View attachment 0531122003.jpg


----------



## Chris (May 31, 2012)

Welcome, Awesome car and an awesome garage.


----------



## havasu (May 31, 2012)

Welcome to the Garage Retreat, and thanks for visiting with us 2ez4me!

Great looking garage BTW!


----------



## Kelowna (Jun 1, 2012)

Nice, yup real nice.


----------



## Chris (Jan 17, 2014)

I wonder some times about people that spend the time to sign up and make a thread and then never come back. Wonder what they are up to?


----------



## havasu (Jan 17, 2014)

Big teases....?


----------



## oldognewtrick (Jan 18, 2014)

I do like the idea of metal panels on the garage walls. Don't think I'd do them all but maybe one or two.


----------

